# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Convert Flash To Exe

## BenJones

Hi this is a small project I made that will take a shock-wave flash file and convert it to an exe, using the standalone flash player.
You need to have the standalone flash player installed you can find it in the players folder in your flash folder.
Comments and suggestions welcome.

----------

